# Volunteer/income work for ****** immigrant?



## ptrichmondmike (Aug 26, 2010)

I am planning to retire to either Ecuador or Mexico in a few years, and wonder if my job skills might be useful to an NGO and even possibly be a source of extra income.

I am trained as an anthropologist and was a museum curator early on (U.C. Berkeley, then Taos N.M.), but ended up as a successful grant writer/general fundraiser for performing arts and human services organizations in the SF Bay Area and San Diego. I have worked on binational US-Mexico grants in the past, and am quite familiar with U.S. charitable funders who spend $$$ in Mexico. I'm very good at my job.

Does anyone know if there is any demand for such a resume, and any chance for income?

Thanks for any feedback!


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Yes, there certainly is a demand. Income is a different problem in that requires the right to work. Always better to make contacts when outside Mexico and find someone to sponsor you.
Things are actually getting much tighter as even volunteers now need be registered by the agency.
Not sure if you have thought about where you might want to 1st test in terms of location but I would research entities there, or set of theres, and contact possible entities.
Not sure about the rest of Mexico but there was an article in the San Miguel Atencion yesterday that NGO's are really struggling and most cutting back. Issue is that US tourism is down although non-US up so less revenue from programs and that giving down with the economic uncertainty and in San Miguel's case that there are more NGO's competing for the dollars than in the past.


----------



## mexliving (Mar 30, 2009)

volunteer in mexico has to change their tourist status to what imigration places you under as a volunteer


----------

